# Jigging Rod Build (spinning)



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Looking to get a jigging rod built. I have heard good things about the spinal rods and was considering this model. I would be jigging mainly around the public reefs 125 ft+ out to the edge. 
SJF300GPE6-PE7/60-80lb200-350g/6-10oz5'6"$105

Does anyone have experience with this rod? 

Also is there anyone in paticular you would recommend doing the wrapping? I was thinking about a tiger wrap or fish scales. 

Thanks


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Most of your reputable rod builders are capable of building the rod for you. As far as the wrap goes, it all depends on what wrap style the builder has. Some are very good at buttwraps, as there are those who are great weaving. As far a builders goes, there are many on this forum that are quite capable of doing a great job, but be sure you have a builder that has experience and stands behind their work. Jigging rods are not my speciality, but I am capable of building them without a problem. Just let me know if you need anymore questions answered.


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I am building three spinals right now but I personally prefer conventional. The cjf300g is the best all around jigging rod in its price range for the GOM IMO. You can work jigs from 150 to 300 easily. I usually fish 200 to 250 grams jigs with 18lbs to 20lbs of drag and I do not have to worry about the line digging into my hand like some other brands. 

I am a relatively new builder but I am not new to jigging rods and I have a collection of 5 different brands and styles. If your not too far from mobile your welcome to come pull on few and decide which one you like. Although most of mine are conventuals. 

Joe


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

One thing I've noticed is that most folks jigging rods don't have a long enough foregrip for my taste. So that's something I like. Also check out jaws blanks. Here's a pic of one dead lifting 60lbs.









http://www.acidrod.com/jaws.html


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I sure the jaws blanks work well but I have never meet or read of anyone but you who uses them. That of course does not mean much. Lots of options out there for people to chose from.

Check out videos of actual built rods from spinal, there is one in there of bouncing 32lbs of weight. There are bunch of different video look through them on the scowl bar.

http://www.spinalrods.com/gallery.html

Jor


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

SmokenJoe said:


> I sure the jaws blanks work well but I have never meet or read of anyone but you who uses them. That of course does not mean much. Lots of options out there for people to chose from.
> 
> Check out videos of actual built rods from spinal, there is one in there of bouncing 32lbs of weight. There are bunch of different video look through them on the scowl bar.
> 
> ...


I'm sure spinal is super nice. I've heard nothing but good things about Jaws and spinal. You're pretty much comparing sports cars at this point.


----------

